# Fire at French Cathedrals and recordings of organ works



## ELbowe

Please forgive if this is not the correct location for my question, I am new to the forum: With the terrible events at Notre Dame and Nantes Cathedrals over the past year or so, it prompted me to examine my music collection and see if I had recordings of the organs of both these churches. I found I had nothing of Nantes and just a few from Notre Dame (Olivier Latry) on the "Cavaille-Coll DVD/CD 2014?). Can anyone advise recordings the Nantes Organ? To my knowledge thankfully both instruments may be fully reparable. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Rogerx

ELbowe said:


> Please forgive if this is not the correct location for my question, I am new to the forum: With the terrible events at Notre Dame and Nantes Cathedrals over the past year or so, it prompted me to examine my music collection and see if I had recordings of the organs of both these churches. I found I had nothing of Nantes and just a few from Notre Dame (Olivier Latry) on the "Cavaille-Coll DVD/CD 2014?). Can anyone advise recordings the Nantes Organ? To my knowledge thankfully both instruments may be fully reparable. Many thanks in advance.


I can not advice about Nantes but I did a quick search and found this:
https://www.amazon.com/Works-Organ-Marie-Therese-Jehan-Nantes/dp/B00MU2EBU6


----------



## ELbowe

Rogerx said:


> I can not advice about Nantes but I did a quick search and found this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Works-Organ-Marie-Therese-Jehan-Nantes/dp/B00MU2EBU6


Thank you for this...


----------



## Rogerx

ELbowe said:


> Thank you for this...


Mind you this is just on, did you try Google
Organ Nantes cd?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Marie‑Thérèse Jehan has recorded the complete organ works of the short lived French composer, Augustin Barie, on the organ at Nantes Cathedral. Although Barié is highly regarded in France, I believe his works are little known elsewhere. Barié's organ works are his only compositions which were published: the Symphonie pour Orgue, Op. 5, Trois Pieces, Op. 7 and the Elégie. The organ symphonies of Louis Vierne are often played, but Barié's Symphonie pour Orgue, is seldom heard. Yet Barié's symphony is the first organ symphony to make use of a cyclical theme throughout the entire work, thus paving the way for Vierne's fourth, fifth and sixth organ symphonies, all of which are cyclical compositions.


----------



## ELbowe

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Marie‑Thérèse Jehan has recorded the complete organ works of the short lived French composer, Augustin Barie, on the organ at Nantes Cathedral. /QUOTE]
> Thank you for this.......my initial google search didn't show this or much else for that matter....must have misspelled something!


----------



## ELbowe

Rogerx said:


> Mind you this is just on, did you try Google
> Organ Nantes cd?


I did but not much came up I must have misspelled something....Many thanks~


----------



## Chatellerault

The Nantes is completely lost, as the arson was at the cathedral's façade. The one from Notre-Dame was only slightly damaged and will soon be repaired.

I don't have any recordings from Nantes. From Notre-Dame, Latry recorded the complete works of Messiaen and the 24 Vierne: 24 Pieces de Fantaisie by Louis Vierne. I'm quite happy with these recordings although I probably prefer the organ and acoustics of Beauvais Cathedral for the Messiaen and Saint-Ouen, Rouen, for Vierne (organists: J.Bate, B. van Oosten).


----------



## ELbowe

Chatellerault said:


> The Nantes is completely lost, as the arson was at the cathedral's façade. The one from Notre-Dame was only slightly damaged and will soon be repaired.
> 
> I don't have any recordings from Nantes. From Notre-Dame, Latry recorded the complete works of Messiaen and the 24 Vierne: 24 Pieces de Fantaisie by Louis Vierne. I'm quite happy with these recordings although I probably prefer the organ and acoustics of Beauvais Cathedral for the Messiaen and Saint-Ouen, Rouen, for Vierne (organists: J.Bate, B. van Oosten).


Thank you! I am sad to learn of this, my surface inquiry considered it was possibly repairable, terrible loss. Olivier Latry's 2 LP set "Bach to the Future" on the ND organ just came in, a very nice recording.On my "Cavaille-Coll" recording the Saint-Ouen, Rouen organ is featured, I must listen again, Thanks again!


----------



## Rogerx

ELbowe said:


> Thank you! I am sad to learn of this, my surface inquiry considered it was possibly repairable, terrible loss. Olivier Latry's 2 LP set "Bach to the Future" on the ND organ just came in, a very nice recording.On my "Cavaille-Coll" recording the Saint-Ouen, Rouen organ is featured, I must listen again, Thanks again!


There is a topic about Notre-Dame

Notre Dame Cathedral Fire


----------

